# How do I make my Rena xp4 quiter??



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I'm running 3 xp4 next to my bed and it's pretty loud even though it's new!
Anyone have tips on how to make them quiter??
The back of the stand is open so..oh if sponges help, which ones do I get and where?? Thanks!!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I've owned a couple Rena's before. They're not the quietest.....always a hum to it, and took me forever to get the air bubbles out of the impreller otherwise it was very noisy.

I eventually gave up and bought an Eheim.....

HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE diff.......I will never buy anything other than an eheim. You should be able to find one pretty cheap used.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I know that eheim is much more quiter, I'm using several classics in the house and they are quiet!!
Is there anything I can buy to put around it to lessen that motor sound?


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I find all xps get noisy after awhile. best solution is a new shaft and impeller. Usually the wear on these parts is what makes them noisy. JMO.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's in your bedroom, insulate the stand for sound and also close off the back of the stand.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If it's in your bedroom, insulate the stand for sound and also close off the back of the stand.


Agreed. get some construction styrofoam. it's about 2 inches thick, easy to cut to size, and place it in the stand make a tight fit all around and you should be good. Cheers


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

You can use the above mentioned styrofoam to make a box to fit over your filter. Even putting the filter on a piece of styrofoam helps, because vibration is not transfered to the stand.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

easy, unplug it and replace with eheim

problem solved


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Clarence I'm not sure if you've ever tried this but I just remembered that dynamat deafen sounds. Would you think dynamatting the inside of the xp4 cardboard box then putting the filter running inside it would work?? If so this will save me a bunch on buying wood to make 3 separate boxes then use dynamat..


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Well Dynamat is quite expensive $20-30/sheet if I remember. I'm sure it will help a bit, You'd be better off with some sort of thicker foam insulation of some sort I think.

Is this in a bedroom or living room?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dynamat would work for sure, but the styrofoam is soooo much cheaper. Or even some of the fiberglass insulation would work. Anything to dampen the sound. I think the biggest gain would be the close off the back.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used acoustic foam (the stuff people use in audio rooms) to line my tank stand and as the back of my stand wasn't closed, I just put a sheet of the same foam along the wall behind the stand. Works great. I think even if you just simply put a foam seal around the door openings, that would help alot. 

Dynamatting the whole stand would be expensive and I don't think it would be as effective as the foam. Sometimes putting the XP4 on top of a foam mat or rubber mat also helps reduce the vibration from being amplified by the stand itself.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

^ where can I get this awesome foam?? I have open back on my stand too!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

styrofoam fish coolers work just cut two holes in the lid 
for your hoses to run through


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

^ again price and location please???


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Free from most local pet stores


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The foam isn't cheap and is usually sold at home audio specialists or online. I would suggest going to a foam shop and just buying a couple sheets of 1 or 2 inch thick foam and using that. It will do a decent job. The acoustic foam uses the unique qualities of the foam and the shape of the foam to absorb sound. Probably overkill but I'm all about overkill. 

If you are truly enclosing the back, make sure you don't cause any overheating issues or moisture issues by doing so. I just laid my foam up against the back wall to absorb sound.



blurry said:


> ^ where can I get this awesome foam?? I have open back on my stand too!!


----------

